# hi all maltese owners would like to ask if tobi suitable to keep long coat now ?



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

hi all maltese owners would like to ask if tobi suitable to keep long coat now ? Tobi going 1 years old this month thought of keeping a silky long coat and try it out on him.wonder if its suitable based on his feature ? And male Maltese owner here ? :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean.

I have a boy the same age as yours and I am growing his coat out - his coat has never been cut though.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello and welcome to SM  it is very nice to have you and your ADORABLE Tobi; the above picture is my fave ^_^ love the happy faces that these fluffs do in pictures:wub: 
You are gonna love it here - lots of useful information and very sweet members. 



sgcitymall said:


> hi all maltese owners would like to ask if tobi suitable to keep long coat now ? Tobi going 1 years old this month thought of keeping a silky long coat and try it out on him.*wonder if its suitable based on his feature ?* And male Maltese owner here ? :chili:


I also don't quite understand your question. 

Of course you can grow your maltese coat long if you like  Do you mean to ask us, will it look better/cuter on him? well, I believe that maltese look super adorable in long and short coat .. who could resist that face of a maltese :wub: .. at the end, it depends on your preference - how do you like it on him. I have a male (Snowy) and female (Crystal) maltese. They both had their coats long few times. At the moment, they are in short cuts. They look super cute in long and short coats. However, I prefer to keep them in puppy cuts - fits their life styles and saves my time in grooming them both.

I suggest you grow Tobi's coat. See how will you like it  

Kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not sure about your question either.....

I'd suggest you just try to grow it long and see if you like it. Not all Maltese are blessed with the correct silk coat. It's hard to tell about Tobi's from the picture. If he has a more cottony coat, you'll want to keep him in a puppy cut.

Give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Most people with maltese in long coats do a "Sanitary trim" on the tummies and private parts to help them stay cleaner but the outside fur stays longer - I'm not sure if that what you meant or not.

I say grow it out and see how you like it - you can always cut it again.

You baby is ADORABLE!!! Love that face!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome ! It is hard to tell from a pic what the coat texture is like but it is possible to grow a coat on a dog in a puppy coat. He is a cutey !


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

amby said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I have a boy the same age as yours and I am growing his coat out - his coat has never been cut though.


hi thr ,thanks for your prompt response what im trying to ask is its my first time having this puppy and I havent had experience keeping his fur long as i always opt for puppy cut whenever his fur grows so this time round i intend to keep his fur long for once and wonder if its suitable based on his face looks.Secondly As some people mention male maltese look very girly with long coated fur. Just curious based on your experience roughly how long it takes for a puppy cut maltese to grow to a full length ?:biggrin:Anyway Milo look awesome too ^^



Ladysmom said:


> Not sure about your question either.....
> 
> I'd suggest you just try to grow it long and see if you like it. Not all Maltese are blessed with the correct silk coat. It's hard to tell about Tobi's from the picture. If he has a more cottony coat, you'll want to keep him in a puppy cut.
> 
> Give it a try and see what you think.


hi thr sorry if i sound complicated to you.I think you get roughly what i mean as i worry the coat isn't suitable as its my first puppy maltese and for cottony coat hmm....i think its quite soft and cottony though hehe as partly i realise wow there are many fabulous maltese in long coat here not so fluffy and messy but straight and cute 



wooflife said:


> Most people with maltese in long coats do a "Sanitary trim" on the tummies and private parts to help them stay cleaner but the outside fur stays longer - I'm not sure if that what you meant or not.
> 
> I say grow it out and see how you like it - you can always cut it again.
> 
> You baby is ADORABLE!!! Love that face!


Thanks for your compliment .Yes I think i shall try .And hmmm...pardon me askin if i were to intend to keep in long ...what are the additional things I need to take note of :innocent::ThankYou:



bellaratamaltese said:


> Hi and welcome ! It is hard to tell from a pic what the coat texture is like but it is possible to grow a coat on a dog in a puppy coat. He is a cutey !


 
Thanks dere ....i cant wait for my lil boy with a new look in him :aktion033: bella looks so pretty with the topknot ^^


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

Partly haha in the process of growing ...this is how he looks anyway the longest fur so far before i bring him for puppy cut


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Tobi is so adorable! I love his little smile. 

Depending on the dog, growing his coat out to the ground will probably take 9-12 months or so. Of course, you may not want it to the ground. Some people cut it so it's somewhere between full coat and puppy cut. 

If clippers have been used on him, once it gets a bit longer, you'll probably want your groomer (or you, if you're brave) to try scissoring the ends so everything grows in more even/nicely. 

One of the toughest parts is growing out the face because hairs will probably be poking him in the eye for a while, so it's a battle to keep them down and away from the eyes. You'll want to get some little baby clips to keep the tiny hairs up. Some people use gel to keep the other hairs down on the muzzle until they grow long enough to stay down by themselves. Unfortunately, during that time, the hair in the eyes can promote tearing (and sometimes staining), so you have to be as vigilant as possible about it. 

Hope that helps a bit. Welcome and can't wait to see more pics of your Tobi and your Chi


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Tobi is so adorable! I love his little smile.
> 
> Depending on the dog, growing his coat out to the ground will probably take 9-12 months or so. Of course, you may not want it to the ground. Some people cut it so it's somewhere between full coat and puppy cut.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashley ,

Thanks for your compliment ! omg ur maltese looks glamourous with its long fur ....so tempting to keep tobi fur long too ...just that as mention he is my first puppy and its my first time keeping a puppy and i worry things might not turn out well as im really new to it rather then those pros here in SM forum...So excited and happy to know u all ^^

And yes thanks all for your guidance hope tobi will turn out well .

and haha sure will post more updates on them...oh the chihwahwa hope it will not turn off topic lol as its a maltese realated forum but nevertheless will try to post more...^^


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just love the pictures, he has such a cute smile.
Remember with longer hair there is a lot of brushing/combing involved.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Tobi looks soooo cute in his puppy cut! He has a great smile by the way. I gotta say havng a long coat does take a lot of work, but as everyone has mentioned, it's all up to you and your preference. I think he will look cute either way


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Tobi? If he hasn't gone through his coat change yet, you might want to wait to try to grow his coat long. They get their adult coat towards the end of their first year and mats can really be a problem.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Tobi is a cutie pie! Good luck growing out his hair! I'm sure he'll look gorgeous!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> I just love the pictures, he has such a cute smile.
> Remember with longer hair there is a lot of brushing/combing involved.


noted ya thats why i was thinking keep long once after then get puppy cut back again as partly our country is summer all day long



Johita said:


> Tobi looks soooo cute in his puppy cut! He has a great smile by the way. I gotta say havng a long coat does take a lot of work, but as everyone has mentioned, it's all up to you and your preference. I think he will look cute either way


Thanks alot ! Yeah but for a short while hope to see how will he look in longer coat :thumbsup:



Ladysmom said:


> How old is Tobi? If he hasn't gone through his coat change yet, you might want to wait to try to grow his coat long. They get their adult coat towards the end of their first year and mats can really be a problem.


on this coming may 28 he gonna turn 1 years old. ^^



drclee said:


> Tobi is a cutie pie! Good luck growing out his hair! I'm sure he'll look gorgeous!


 
Thanks alot :thumbsup::thumbsup: if u notice jill looks like tobi too haha


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

the next thing im worried is the tear stain too although hes's on eye envy now it doesnt really seem to work on him


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

I rather like the puppy cut on your puppy. B)


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

momtomax said:


> I rather like the puppy cut on your puppy. B)


 
haha thanks :thumbsup: i like the puppy cut on him too just that i wanna keep a photo of him and wonder how he will look like in long coat ...if he feels uncomfartable with it i will bring him for a puppy cut again :thumbsup: ...now in the midst of awaiting his fur to grow long for once :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

haven't ever heard of eye envy working for anyone, unfortunately. 
I DO think your sweetie will be adorable in long hair, tho!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Tobi looks adorable in his puppy cut...one of the cutest Maltese with a puppy cut I've seen!  ...but my favorite style IS a full coat. I have two Malts and although I love full coats, it's just too time consuming for me personally (I COULD take the time to do it, but I'd rather not! lol).

If you decide to grow his hair out, it will take about 9 months to 1 year to grow a complete coat depending on how fast his coat grows, how much damage to the coat there is/was, etc. Once his coat grows out a few inches, you can hand scissor the ends of the coat all over to even him out (the clippers break the coat and split the ends so it looks nicer to hand scissor once it grows out some). He looks like he has a nice, thick coat but I cannot tell from the photos if it is silky or cottony.

If you don't already have one, get a Madan pin brush...you will need one for his growing coat! Any pin brush without the balls at the ends of the pins will work fine. Don't use a slicker brush on him, as it will break his coat and make it impossible to grow out. Always use water or a grooming spray when you brush him out (daily, of course)...and I suppose that is all the advice you really need!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

almitra said:


> haven't ever heard of eye envy working for anyone, unfortunately.
> I DO think your sweetie will be adorable in long hair, tho!


I heard in our local dog forum that eye envy works ..haiz after trying it hmm...it doesn't seem working on tobi though ..so after browsing SM forum I heard tylan /angel eyes powder or spa lavish facial scrub works...:w00t:



LJSquishy said:


> I think Tobi looks adorable in his puppy cut...one of the cutest Maltese with a puppy cut I've seen!  ...but my favorite style IS a full coat. I have two Malts and although I love full coats, it's just too time consuming for me personally (I COULD take the time to do it, but I'd rather not! lol).
> 
> If you decide to grow his hair out, it will take about 9 months to 1 year to grow a complete coat depending on how fast his coat grows, how much damage to the coat there is/was, etc. Once his coat grows out a few inches, you can hand scissor the ends of the coat all over to even him out (the clippers break the coat and split the ends so it looks nicer to hand scissor once it grows out some). He looks like he has a nice, thick coat but I cannot tell from the photos if it is silky or cottony.
> 
> If you don't already have one, get a Madan pin brush...you will need one for his growing coat! Any pin brush without the balls at the ends of the pins will work fine. Don't use a slicker brush on him, as it will break his coat and make it impossible to grow out. Always use water or a grooming spray when you brush him out (daily, of course)...and I suppose that is all the advice you really need!


Thanks thr ...hehe yah tobi looks nice on puppy cut too just thought of keeping his coat long for once know hope his fur grows fast haha... already bought colour coordinated latex bands.. tail comb,mesh paper for folding his fur next would be trying out Spa Lavish facial scrub ...:thumbsup: thanks alot for your advice appreaciated:blush:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I think he looks good either way! You have had some great advise on here! Def. invest in a madan brush, some bands, rat tail comb, etc. Our own Maggie (ie luvmy furbaby) has just about everything you need in her store if you want to talk with her for things you still need.

I recommend the coat spray she has called "Quicker Slicker". It helps detangle and condition the coat. Never brush the coat dry, always spray with something! and no need to soak the coat in spray, just a spritz or 2 of the quicker slicker will do.

HTH


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

missiek said:


> I think he looks good either way! You have had some great advise on here! Def. invest in a madan brush, some bands, rat tail comb, etc. Our own Maggie (ie luvmy furbaby) has just about everything you need in her store if you want to talk with her for things you still need.
> 
> I recommend the coat spray she has called "Quicker Slicker". It helps detangle and condition the coat. Never brush the coat dry, always spray with something! and no need to soak the coat in spray, just a spritz or 2 of the quicker slicker will do.
> 
> HTH


 
Hi thr,

Thanks alot for your guidance too appreaciate that ~:wub:


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

here's an update on tobi


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I _LOVE_ your video and sweet baby Tobi!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- Eye Envy has worked for us..we use both the liquid and the powder and it does lighten up the stains very well for us.

I will have to say though, it seems a lot of people think it is the same thing as Tylan or Angel Eyes..but it's not at all. Eye Envy only takes care of the stains externally, it's not meant to stop the actual staining.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Oh I _LOVE_ your video and sweet baby Tobi!! What a cutie!!!


Thks sweetie bisou looks soooo cute and white !!! ~ anyway just curious hmm...which country are you from ?



iheartbisou said:


> PS- Eye Envy has worked for us..we use both the liquid and the powder and it does lighten up the stains very well for us.
> 
> I will have to say though, it seems a lot of people think it is the same thing as Tylan or Angel Eyes..but it's not at all. Eye Envy only takes care of the stains externally, it's not meant to stop the actual staining.


 
ohh i have got both the blue small bottle of liquid and the white bottle of powder tried on it but i feel its not working very well on him....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My Eye Envy bottle is brown not blue. Maybe it's different in Singapore..but I don't know why it would be as it would probably be imported from the US, no? I buy mine off of taobao now..and it's the same as when I buy it in the US.

I'm in Shanghai!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> My Eye Envy bottle is brown not blue. Maybe it's different in Singapore..but I don't know why it would be as it would probably be imported from the US, no? I buy mine off of taobao now..and it's the same as when I buy it in the US.
> 
> I'm in Shanghai!


 
icic ok...haha wanna be friends :? haha since we're both chinese too ?:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

sgcitymall said:


> icic ok...haha wanna be friends :? haha since we're both chinese too ?:wub:


No problem but I'm not Chinese! LoL!!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> No problem but I'm not Chinese! LoL!!


 
haha okays its ok can still be friends haha do pm me your msn if possible thanks :chili:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I personally love the puppy cut on Tobi!! Love his happy face!!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

moshi melo said:


> I personally love the puppy cut on Tobi!! Love his happy face!!


haha thanks shiloh looks so cute :thumbsup: yah wanted to keep tobi fur long for da first time....:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WELCOME TO SM, love the last picture of you Tobi, I think he's just adorable the way he is


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> WELCOME TO SM, love the last picture of you Tobi, I think he's just adorable the way he is


 
Thanks alot will update even more pics of him soon :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 1: I just loved your video of Tobi talking and doing tricks. He's got such a beautiful face and he is so cute. :wub: I understand your wanting to grow his coat but I just went the opposite. After having him since October and growing his coat (he has a really great coat too), I got a puppy cut for him. They really mat pretty easily and when we went away and left him with someone, it was really bad. Now though I still brush him every day he has no mats and it just takes a couple of minutes to get him all done. Good luck with his coat.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

hi susan,thanks haha...yeah crossed fingers just wanna keep once really not easy .....but will try to wait patiently for his long fur....:innocent:


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

HERES A RECENT UPDATE ON HIM....

BIRTHDAY PICS ON 28 MAY 2010 JUST TURN 1 years old 2 WKS AGO and a total of 13 dogs and ard 20 plus people tuen up on his mini bd party.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

AND RECENT PICS


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Those birthday picture are so cute!! :wub::wub: He looks so perfect waiting for his piece of cake and I LOVE that Maltese cake. What a great idea. I took cake decorating so I'm going to keep a picture of it so that I can try to make one for Tyler for his birthday or special occasions. And Tobi's other pix look adorable as well. So happy you're sharing with us. You've got one happy baby!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How fun.... LOVE LOVE LOVE the pic with him and his buddies all wearing party hats AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

He is a cutie pie!!! 



sgcitymall said:


> HERES A RECENT UPDATE ON HIM....
> 
> BIRTHDAY PICS ON 28 MAY 2010 JUST TURN 1 years old 2 WKS AGO and a total of 13 dogs and ard 20 plus people tuen up on his mini bd party.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

hi all ,

haha long time nvr update on tobi already...

after quite a while sobs i have no choice but to get tobi's fur trimmed ....
as it really wasnt easy maintaining it.

So let me update haha ...pics of before him and after him...and recommending his new young sister miko a miniature pomeranian at e age of 5 mths plus...

BEFORE (the longest fur so far)


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

AFTER ....


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

MIKO......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how adorable!!

you should make a new thread and share these pics - many people won't take a look at old threads, esp if they've already replied to it!

And these pics are just way too cute not to share!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how cute with the hair and without the hair , and his sister omg how cute !!!!! !


----------



## candg301 (Jul 10, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW precious!!!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

He has the cutest face ever!!!! I vote keep him short.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cute cut on a very cute Malt and love Miko as well. :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Tobi looks awesome in a puppy cut! I think I prefer the puppy cut on him. He's so happy go lucky, such a great little man. Happy Belated Birthday, Tobi! Miko is a doll!


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

hello all fellow friends,

it has been a while since ive update our status :chili:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Good topic! My Giovanni is 16 weeks old and has yet to have a haircut. I plan to grow a show type coat on him the first year and learn how to work with it. When i had Bichons, I learned to show groom on them. Giovanni is to be a pet, but I still want to see that beautiful coat. I'm sure I will eventually try that cute puppy cut or town and country, but for now, let it grow, let it grow, let it grow! Any suggestions for tipping or keeping it neat as it grows out? :ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sgcitymall said:


> hello all fellow friends,
> it has been a while since ive update our status :chili:


hi there again - thanks for the updated picture. I see that Tobi is sporting his puppy cut these days. I kinda like this cut better on him than if growing his coat long :wub:

Oh my and I see a poodle too :w00t: awwwwwwwwh I love poodles!!! And a red like yours in color poodle is what I want if I got a poodle again :wub2: is the poodle yours? What is his / her name?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, but may I suggest that you start a new thread instead of adding to this old one? It's easier for people to follow if it's new. Just go to Forums/Picture Posts/New Thread.

Tobi and Miko are adorable, and who is the gorgeous red Poodle??


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE this pic! So cute!


----------

